# Went To Visit My Son



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We went to visit my Son down at Forsyth, MO. He took us where he had been fishing, seems long as it was raining the Fish were biting. We caught a couple.



One of my Babies



Went driving around looking for a place to camp on future visits. Seems it is going to cost $10 a night. Not bad considering have Water, Electric, Toilet and Shower House.

Home from the past



Nice view



big rockpile


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice fish, handsome boy. I'm glad you had a good day with your son.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

10 dollars is a steal if it comes with a shower 

here they get you 10 for the reservation fee and 12-15 a night in state parks for non electric


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> 10 dollars is a steal if it comes with a shower
> 
> here they get you 10 for the reservation fee and 12-15 a night in state parks for non electric


 Yes Shower, right on the Lake and Boat Ramp.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Yes Shower, right on the Lake and Boat Ramp.
> 
> big rockpile


triple steal if you get a boat launch at no additional cost , all the county launches around Madison want 8-20 dollars 

I have even been hit with a ticket for parking in the launch parking lot and not paying to launch the boat i didn't have , cause i was fishing from shore

I told them I was fishing form shore i didn't even own a boat a the time , they said no you parked in a boat trailer spot , I said all the non boat trailer spots were full and there were 20 boat trailer slots open so i parked in one , nope use a trailer slot and pay


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> triple steal if you get a boat launch at no additional cost , all the county launches around Madison want 8-20 dollars
> 
> I have even been hit with a ticket for parking in the launch parking lot and not paying to launch the boat i didn't have , cause i was fishing from shore
> 
> I told them I was fishing form shore i didn't even own a boat a the time , they said no you parked in a boat trailer spot , I said all the non boat trailer spots were full and there were 20 boat trailer slots open so i parked in one , nope use a trailer slot and pay


 Heck I can pay $20 a year use any COE Boat Ramp and Swimming area no Cost.

big rockpile


----------

